
Killer Feature (Bot) for Telegram - sean-nicholas
https://medium.com/@sean.nicholas/killer-feature-bot-for-telegram-2076b5df7c9a
======
Alexsandros
I really like this messenger for its convenient. Possibility to create and use
thousands of stickers for free bring keen pleasure. I want to try new
function. Hope that I won’t be disappointed.

